# cool dragon and snake names



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

hey if you are stuck for names then you can use this website just dont use longwei as it is taken lol

i have used this name as in chinese it means dragon greatness:2thumb:

p.s the website is http://www.20000-names.com/dragon_names.htm


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice one - been stuck 4 months!


----------



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

*hey*

no probs its what the sites all about


----------



## bluebell (Aug 17, 2008)

Good info :2thumb: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

my son named mine(cwd) nigel, i cant find the chinese meaning for it, my new beardie due jan 09 is gonna be called dave


----------



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

*im sorry*

im sorry if this site hasnt help you this time, your more then welcome to do this :bash: to me for waisting your time lol


----------

